# Inlay bushing kit questions



## Jray (May 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here. 

I'd like to do some inlay work with a plunge router, using an inlay bushing kit. The kit enables you to use the same female template to cut both the inlay piece and the receiving piece. I have two questions:

1. Can you produce an inlay with sharp corners that come to a point, for example a triangle, or must the points be slightly rounded off to accommodate the bushing?

2. Other than trial and error, is there a procedure for designing the female template to yield the desired inlay shape? I have a paper pattern of the inlay shape I want (a Canadian flag maple leaf) but I don't know how to design the female template to precisely produce my maple leaf pattern.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jray

1..no
2. no

Not the norm,but you can do it with a scroll saw..


========



Jray said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> I'd like to do some inlay work with a plunge router, using an inlay bushing kit. The kit enables you to use the same female template to cut both the inlay piece and the receiving piece. I have two questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jray (May 14, 2009)

Jray said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> I'd like to do some inlay work with a plunge router, using an inlay bushing kit. The kit enables you to use the same female template to cut both the inlay piece and the receiving piece. I have two questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob. Just so I'm clear, you're saying corners with sharp points are not possible with an inlay bushing kit; and that designing the female template is a trial and error process.

Correct?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jray

Correct..just the way the router bit works,,,you can get around it but you need to think about ,,the router bit will cut sharp points if you use the outside of the template,,,but it's very tricky to setup this way.. 
The bit needs to be on the outside edge of the template,,in all ways and at all times...clear as mud right,that's way said use scroll saw,make a male and a female of the leaf at the same time on the scroll saw,use a number 5 blade...it will come out just like inlay part..

Set the angle on the blade to 2 to 3 degs. the part will have a small press in fit,try the angle on some scrap stock 1st...the face side you want to use will change just a little bit..

==




Jray said:


> Thanks, Bob. Just so I'm clear, you're saying corners with sharp points are not possible with an inlay bushing kit; and that designing the female template is a trial and error process.
> 
> Correct?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BJ, I sure am glad Bob lives less than 4 miles from me, because I am more of a show me, tell me kind of learner. I just don't think I understand all I am supposed to know about this. It isn't about your explanation that is very good, it's about my ability to read and learn. It took me years to know that I am an auditory learner not visual. Sure has saved me lots of frustration too. Now I just get it explained and all is well.

BTW like I said it isn't your explantion it just me ability to understand written instructions on most any thing, very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Show and tell is always the best way 

Have Bob fire up is new scroll saw and show you how to make a sign quick and easy,many use the router to hog out the back ground on a sign lets say a very simple sign that takes a long time with router and with a scroll saw you can put the router back in the box and have letters or what every stand out ,in both ways so fast it will surprise you..

==========


----------



## Jray (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, Bob. I'll give it a try.


----------

